# Company of Heroes: Connection Issues



## Gerardez (Jan 27, 2007)

Hallo,

I've been having problems whenever I try to play multiplayer on CoH.
It says "Cannot connect to Relic Online" it's been doing this forever.
What is the problem. My router seems fine.

Danke,

Tito von Gerardez


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

have u forwarded the ports ? all firewalls turned off ?


----------

